# Have you used this product?



## Master Dan (Jun 17, 2012)

I currently use Chinese Slim Tea once a day very good digestion and slowing reducing weight 15 pounds in 3 months but emailed this add today I find many weight loss products very suspect even fraudulant. HCG drops claims to loose average of 1-2 pounds per day but I notice they say in conjunction with 500 caleries per day diet? Well I would supose anyone on that low of calories would? 

Here is the link http://hcg-news-html.com/

I think this is another rip off loose weight quick item? I am doing well with increasing activity watching diet and using my current tea. 

Comments appreciated


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/535891-does-china-slim-tea-help-you-lose-weight/


----------



## mmartist (Jun 17, 2012)

I know a lot of people that use it and they are very happy with it. I somehow have a strong compulsion not to trust anything that has the "made in china" stamp on it and have never tried the tea.


----------



## Master Dan (Jun 19, 2012)

mmartist said:


> I know a lot of people that use it and they are very happy with it. I somehow have a strong compulsion not to trust anything that has the "made in china" stamp on it and have never tried the tea.



Just got on the scale and droped to lowest weight in 2 years but I have cut back on eating and increased activity however my digestion cannot seem to survive with out the tea now I need to loose another 25 pounds to go then start thinking about lab tests and such?


----------

